

Carly Fiorina, Meg Whitman: could GOP do worse? - richij
http://blogs.computerworld.com/16294/carly_fiorina_meg_whitman_could_gop_do_worse_tcot

======
qq66
It's telling that the author used the stock price to trash Fiorina and then
used a qualitative argument about the customer experience to trash Whitman.

Both were in fact tremendously valuable to their companies. Fiorina's attitude
and approach were completely unsuitable for HP, but she did execute the Compaq
transaction which ended up being one of those rare value-creating mega-
acquisitions (some may say that was luck, but she did it).

Whitman was even more successful, growing EBay's profits more than 100 times.
If you showed a stock price chart for her tenure vs. the index it would be
staggering.

~~~
richij
Not sure what it would "tell" if t'were true.

In fact, I gave a qualitative and a quantitative argument about each
candidate. Assuming you care about the issue, feel free to check back at the
story and read it again.

------
thewileyone
Yes they can and yes they have: Sarah Palin.

